# Kontiki 645 or 635



## 91123 (May 1, 2005)

Can any owners or knowledgeable people of either the Kontiki 635 or 645 please give me their opinion of this motorhome? It is one of the motohomes on our shortlist and also we would really appreciate any opinions on either a fixed rear bed or end lounge area which you make up into a double bed at the end of the day. Which do you feel are best - the extra room of an extra lounge area or the convenience of a fixed rear raised bed which gives you a large garage? 

Looking forward to hearing your opinions. 

Sonesta


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Which one*

Hi Sonesta, first a big welcome to the forums, enjoy yourself, we're a good bunch and don't bite.

Your question is really subjective. It all depends on your own needs. We (boss and me, in February) went to the Show at the NEC and saw all the models under one roof doing exactly what you are doing now. We came down on a Bessacarr E795 (made by Swift who make the Kontiki). The reason? . . . we wanted plenty of lounge area (the Bessie has two, front and back). We found the permanent bed arrangement took up too much lounging space (which was important to us). The Bessie comes with an A class type gas strutted pull down double bed that you can leave made up. Just push it back up into the cab roof when you have finished with it. So we can use all the lounge space. Again with the permanent bed set up you inherit (great if you need it) a big garage. You might find this an advantage . . . we didn't, as the new van comes on an Al Ko chassis (double floor space) . . . so enough underfloor storage _for us._ You might want something else. Do you see what I mean? It's all down to your lifesyle and _your_ needs. Hope you find the right motorhome make sure you do lots of homework, it's important that you get it right. Hope this helps. Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sonesta

I bought my Kon-tiki 645 at the York show last year after falling for it at the Peterboro show in the previous April. The only change I would like to see is the gas bottle locker moved from the offside rear corner to the locker behind the driver so freeing the whole storage space under the bunk.

My preference is to chose whether I need to leave the rear double bed made or not. I agree with Jeffus the fixed bed takes up too much lounging space. The double floor locker arrangement allows ample room in my case to store two director type folding chairs a wheel chair and storage box with electric cables, water pump and chocks and blocks etc Have had a folding bike in the locker instead of the wheel chair. But I believe the luton pull down bed, which you can leave made up, makes the fixed bed redundant. 

I have tied up the concertina door that separates the rear lounge from the front and hung a curtain instead. The flimsy concertina door is something that Swift should address.

Something you may not have thought about - the table supplied with the motorhome is too large to erect in the dining area when the cook is working in the kitchen. I have bought a smaller table for this purpose. I believe this effects both models.

As other motorhomers will advise you it is your needs that you have to meet. I sat in both models imagining using them and the 645 was best for my purposes and I don't regret my decision.


----------



## 91123 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there Sealady and Jeffus,

Thanks for your replies and the nice welcome - I really do appreciate your views. 

Sealady, you have the 645 - did you opt for the centre drawers in the rear lounge or the wrap around cushions? Also, can you please tell me if when you make the rear lounge area into a double bed - is it easy to make up and more importantly is the bed comfortable? I just wondered if when you are lying in bed if you could feel the upholstery piping when you are laid there and if so, is it at all irritaing? A good nights sleep is most improtant to me - so I really would appreciate your comments on the made up rear lounge beds and how comfortable they are.

Most of the time - there will only be 2 of us travelling - but we do have a family and a little granddaughter, so there will be odd times when we take them along with us. So is the storage beneath adequate for a family? The large garage is not essential to us - so we could manage without it, but there may be need in the future, due to my having some problems with my knees - for me to take a mobility scooter along. Where could I store this? Or could this be stored on a bike rack at the rear of the vehicle?

I just cant wait now to join the world of motorhoming and I thank you both once again for your help and advice.

Sonesta xx


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sonesta

My Kon-tiki 645 has centre drawers and table in the rear lounge. I find this arrangement more convenient especially to hold my morning cuppa! 

The rear lounge is simple to make into a double bed - just lift the bunks and realease the stands then pull out the bunks to meet in the middle of the floor. The cushions just slide across into position with the back rests being on the outer edges. We place a duvet over the cushions to lay on then cover ourselves with another duvet. We don't have any problems sleeping soundly. Can you visit a dealer who has a 645 in stock and arrange the rear bed and try it out. You can always turn the cushions over and use the bottoms to sleep on. 

I usually remove all the cushions in motorhome/caravan and check the walls also looking for any leaks or faults. Prepare the beds etc after all we are proposing to spend a lot of money. Don't let the salesman put you off. Climb up on the luton bed and try that out for size - you will be amazed.

With regards to your proposed mobility scooter depends on size. At the Newbury show we saw lightweight scooters which would fold up and store in the rear nearside locker. Take a tapemeasure when you look at the 645 and then see if your proposed scooter would fit.

Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## 91123 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you sealady for your help. I am more or less decided now on going for the 645 with centre drawers. We hope to view one next week and will make our final decision then - but all what you mentioned sounds more or less exactly what we are looking for. Just one more question - the fridge, is it a small fridge freezer or a large one?

I am so excited I could burst and just cannot wait to take delivery of it!

Thanks once again.

Sonesta


----------



## 91123 (May 1, 2005)

One more question sealady ( I know I'm a nuisance) what is the wash/shower room like to use? It looked quite spacious when we looked around the van in the showroom - but I suppose like most things you can't get a true feeling of things until you actually use them.

Thanks for all your help.

Sonesta


----------

